# A couple of SD walleyes



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

We went up north to get the camper opened up for the summer , I just had to take the fishing rods with . Here is 2 eyes one is 20 inch and the other is 21 inch , wow are they fat !!!!. I also caught a 25 incher ( no pic ). It was a bit windy and cool but the wife and I had a good time .


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Were you ice fishing LOL? Saw on the news S Da. got some snow on the week end.

 Al


----------



## rags57078 (Jun 11, 2011)

Al , The snow was in the western part , but it was windy and chilly in eastern sd


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice fish!!!!!

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice fish, good eating...


----------

